# Canning potatoes



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone can potatoes and do you can them slightly cooked or raw?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes I can mine raw.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I have canned them, just clean, cut them and pack raw. EDIT: (short boil of 5-10 minutes). Oops. 
Try the Canning Granny's process. It was awesome!

http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/search/label/potatoes


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you. The Ball Book says cook them for 10 minutes but I did not see any reason for it.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thank you. The Ball Book says cook them for 10 minutes but I did not see any reason for it.


I just went back and looked at the CG instructions and it also says to boil for 5-10 minutes (I did that step, but forgot - obviously).  Just don't add the same cooking liquid into the jars, drain and add new hot water so they don't look cloudy.

Maybe the reasoning for a short boil is to get the outside skin prepped, rather than to cook the inner part. Good luck! Follow her instruction steps and yours should be awesome.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thank you. The Ball Book says cook them for 10 minutes but I did not see any reason for it.


It boils a bit of the starch out of the potatoes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I raw pack and hot pack depending on how much time I have to can them.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> It boils a bit of the starch out of the potatoes.


Why is it important to cull some of the starch when canning potatoes, I wonder?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kyredneck said:


> Why is it important to cull some of the starch when canning potatoes, I wonder?


It will help keep the liquid from turning cloudy!

I dont pre cook them, I just slice and pack them, the cloudiness doesn't bother me.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Nah, wouldn't bother me either...


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

NCHFP says to boil slices 2 min. whole for 10. But just as mentioned to remove starch. Garden fresh don't have near the starch as those from storage. So if you use fresh or "new" potatoes you won't have to pre boil and you wont have the cloudiness.

Here is the link to the USDA canning procedure for potatoes. 
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/potato_white.html

P.S. the only time we can is when we get late blight... I dig em and can before they get ruined. Otherwise potatoes store for months with almost no effort in a cold basement.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Some of us do not have a cold basement, or any basement for that matter. :-{(


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

We cannot have a basement in our area because the ground shifts so much.


----------

